# 1950's Western Flyer Krate Bike



## Jaxon (Sep 30, 2013)

I took this Western Flyer badged Monark frame 24 inch bike to make this custom. It has 20 inch wheels with a Sport Mag designed for the rear and Worksman drum brake front wheel with 11 GA spokes. A banana seat and high rise bars with Western Flyer grips.


----------

